# Quel outil pour synchroniser des fichiers de travail ?



## thomas54_028 (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis étudiant, et j'ai pas mal de dev sur plusieurs plateformes dans mon école. Je cherche donc une solution multiplateforme (je bosse à l'école sur Windows et Linux, et je possède un Macbook à la maison) qui me permettrait de synchroniser les fichiers entre mon répertoire personnel sur les serveurs de l'école, et mon MacBook, car j'en ai marre de jongler entre les clés usb et les 15 versions de mes fichiers, selon que je bosse dessus chez moi ou en cours.

Je cherche un outil qui marche sans aucune installation ou presque (je pense à Dropbox, que l'école ne nous permet pas d'installer sur ses ordinateurs, et aller sur le site pour uploader chaque fichier reste très contraignant à mon goût).

J'ai pensé à la piste SVN (Subversion) mais je ne dispose pas d'un serveur qui pourrait accueillir ce système (je possède juste un mutualisé chez 1and1, et apparemment c'est le bordel).

Connaissez-vous des outils de ce genre ?

Merci à vous


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2012)

github / bitbucket tu peux mettre ton code public personne ne te le piquera je te rassure kid


----------



## thomas54_028 (5 Mars 2012)

Merci pour ton avis, je me suis laissé tenter par bitbucket, reste plus qu'à essayer en salle linux si c'est pas trop compliqué à mettre en place.


----------



## Gz' (6 Mars 2012)

Unison marche pas trop mal si tu as possibilité de te connecter en SSH sur au moins une de tes machines que tu utilise avec les autres.

C'est ce que j'utilise quotidiennement pour synchroniser 60Go de données entre 3 ordinateurs.


----------



## ZiggyH (8 Mars 2012)

Bonjour.

Au boulot nous utilisons Mercurial.
C'est de loin le meilleur choix que nous ayons fait. Nous étions auparavant sur svn.

pour plus d'information : 
http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/


----------



## tatouille (9 Mars 2012)

ZiggyH a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Au boulot nous utilisons Mercurial.
> C'est de loin le meilleur choix que nous ayons fait. Nous étions auparavant sur svn.
> ...



vous deviez migrer sous git  no offense taken, mais le gas vi®´


----------

